# My bags are in the mail



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any advice for a first timer....... making and smoking it...... I've watched the youtube vids....... I 've got some good trim and light buds to throw in....... any tips or advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 31, 2011)

bubble bags and ice - all thats needed.  its a lot like curning butter in the old days (smile).


----------



## Lemon Jack (Dec 31, 2011)

I just recieved mine yesterday and made my first bubble last night. Sampled it this morning :stoned:  love it


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I made hash last night....... I got a good size piece...... never made it....... never smoked it....... never seen it....... can hardly wait for it to dry....... how should I store it? in what? can I roll it it a ball? "I got this thing and it's golden" (lol) I don't know how to use it. Thanks MP for making this possible!


----------



## BlueNose (Jan 5, 2012)

I store mine in glass jars. You can shape it anyway you'd like as long as its had time to dry. I flatten mine into patties.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> I made hash last night....... I got a good size piece...... never made it....... never smoked it....... never seen it....... can hardly wait for it to dry....... how should I store it? in what? can I roll it it a ball? "I got this thing and it's golden" (lol) I don't know how to use it. Thanks MP for making this possible!


 
when its able to crumble in a pipe, do a small bowl straight up and baaalast off. jmo, LOL.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

I LOVE hash.  It is hard to believe that you can make something so fine from stuff that we threw away for years......when I think of the "potential hash" that I burned in the fireplace late at night, it almost makes me cry.


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2012)

BlueNose said:
			
		

> I store mine in glass jars. You can shape it anyway you'd like as long as its had time to dry. I flatten mine into patties.



I used tin foil to make some friends "Hashish kisses" as xmas gifts.  2 gr formed into a hershey kisses shape are about the perfect size...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I used tin foil to make some friends "Hashish kisses" as xmas gifts. 2 gr formed into a hershey kisses shape are about the perfect size...


 
I didnt get a Kiss ..and I thaught we was friends... ....Thanks for the tip..MY friends will be pleased come Vallantines DAy

*grower13*...I use a black 35mm film canister and keep in cool dark place..I form mine into little balls and let dry so they dont stick togather...pop one out and smoke it when need..congrats on the first run....it only gets better

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool idea Hick.  I usually give away 4/20 gifts to special friends.


----------



## TGM (Jan 7, 2012)

Had my bubble bags a few years now and i love using them its even better if you just use a one strain bits and bobs as u can just taste that plant even better i only realy love the 90 and 70 micron bags though to be honest thats the stuff that hits my sweet spot lol good luck and lots of happy smoking


----------

